# Resonanzdämpfer



## elmyth_ (5. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Resonanzdämpfern für meine Boxen.
Das Problem ist nämlich, dass sich die Nachbarin unter mir immer über die Bässe beschwert, die von meinen Boxen ausgehen; auch wenn die Musik nicht so laut ist.
Als ich mich gerade mal umgeguckt habe, hab ich festgestellt, dass es sehr viele verschiedene Variationen von Resonanzdämpfern gibt. Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand damit ein bisschen aus und kann mir sagen, welche für mich am geeignetsten sind  

Hier mal welche die ich gefunden habe und am Ende nochmal eine meiner Boxen.

- Nr. 1
- Nr. 2
- Nr. 3
- Nr. 4

Und Meine Box(en)

Gruß


----------



## sisela (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich würde Nr. 2  empfehlen, jedenfalls von der Art. Durch die Kegelform übertragen sich die Schwingungen kaum. Allerdings spielt auch die Schalldämpung deines ganzen Raumes eine Rolle, denn es geht ja nicht nur um die Vibration die deine Boxen am Boden verursachen.

Gruß


----------



## elmyth_ (11. Juni 2006)

Es geht ja um die Minimierung und nicht darum, dass es ganz weg ist.
Danke für die Antwort.


----------

